# Who sells the Ring & Pinion ?



## GTO_UAE (Jan 15, 2010)

I am planing on upgrading my diffs Ring and pinion since my stock one is making sounds, and am really looking forward for 3.73 ring and pinion with the complete diff bearing kit.

Can anyone point fingures to who has the best deals on them ? 

Thanks.


----------



## GTO_UAE (Jan 15, 2010)

I found this PMFL XXX ring and pinion.. 

Precision Motorsports of Florida

How good are they ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bout mine from Randy's Ring and Pinion.


----------



## GTO_UAE (Jan 15, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Bout mine from Randy's Ring and Pinion.


Any whining or so ? 
Sorry to ask but ur sig has the Old GTO's .. Do you also have the 04-06 GTO ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO_UAE said:


> Any whining or so ?
> Sorry to ask but ur sig has the Old GTO's .. Do you also have the 04-06 GTO ?


No on both questions. But Randy's is the place to buy ring and pinions.


----------



## GTO_UAE (Jan 15, 2010)

his site doesn't have anything for the 04-06 GTO ? :S


----------



## GTO_UAE (Jan 15, 2010)

I am still searching for 3.73 ring and pinions for the 04-06 GTO ... need help please.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

Gforce1320 has them in many combonations for the 04-06 cars. They have the axle kits to help with wheel hop issues. 

Jerry


----------



## hamad (Aug 5, 2011)

hi guys 
I need help please about Ring & Pinion 3.73 for GTO 2004 2006

If you can direct me by "links", I will be thankful


----------

